# WTB: GHG Oversized Goose Floaters



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

PM me if you have any with a quantity and what you want for them. They don't need to be in great condition as long as they float.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

PM sent.............I have 4 of them.


----------



## pizzaman_288 (Apr 26, 2010)

Fowl mouth sent you a pm


----------

